# do not know where to post this but going to put it up



## Sil0712 (Aug 17, 2012)

i am new to dming and created a event in clementon nj we have three players and are looking for a fourth if you are interested msg me here or email me at Rodriguez.Silfredo@gmail.com


----------



## Mircoles (Aug 19, 2012)

What day of the week are you playing?


----------



## Sil0712 (Aug 19, 2012)

Friday evenings.


----------

